# Verbos ‘neutrales’  para aludir a las relaciones sexuales



## Realice

Hola de nuevo.

El hilo que discute la expresión ‘tener sexo’ me ha dado qué pensar .

Dice Mirx, mexicano:



mirx said:


> (En México) Es el pan nuestro de cada día, de hecho no se me ocurre una forma más neutral y libre de connotaciones para decirlo.


Y dice Antpax, español:



Antpax said:


> cada vez se oye más, aunque a mí me sigue sonando algo raro. Lo normal, por aquí, son las que comentar Lamartus, y también decir algo como "tú no te acuestas con nadie, ya que...".


Como española, siempre he tenido problemas para encontrar un verbo para aludir al hecho de ‘tener relaciones sexuales’ que suene suficientemente normal, sin resultar grosero. 

Claro que existe la opción de usar _‘tener relaciones sexuales’_, pero tú no puedes ir por la vida diciendo _‘Yo tengo relaciones sexuales con Fulano’_ (y menos todavía _‘Tuve relaciones sexuales con Fulano el sábado pasado’_), porque suena demasiado formal y afectado. _‘Hacer el amor’_ es (a mi parecer) una cursilada como la copa de un pino: al menos, yo soy incapaz de ir por ahí diciendo _‘Hice el amor con Fulano este verano’_. Ni hablemos de cosas que sólo se leen en los libros (de biología) como _‘copular’_ o _‘practicar el coito’_ (que además este último parece que estés yendo a clase ).

Por el otro lado, la mayoría de las opciones informales que se me ocurren suenan algo groseras y/o despreciativas del otro, en grados variables. _‘Follar’_ es un término demasiado vulgar en muchos contextos, _‘tirarse a alguien’ _suena despectivo (y parece que te estés poniendo moños ). _‘Echar un polvo’_, en España, no suena taaaan grosero (aunque yo no diría que es muy ‘neutro’, no lo puedes decir en cualquier contexto), pero además tiene el problema de que no sirve bien en plural (¿qué pasa si la relación sexual ha sido regular a lo largo de una temporadita? ¿echaste muchos polvos?). 

Al final, el término más neutro que encuentro es el que menciona Antpax, _‘acostarse con’_. _‘Me acuesto (o me he acostado) con Fulano’_ me suena ‘normal’. Es un eufemismo, sí, pero un eufemismo relativamente tolerable porque es lo bastante explícito como para que no sea una mojigatería total. Pero ‘acostarse con’ tiene el problema de que necesita obligatoriamente complemento, y entonces hace que algunas frases resulten un poco retorcidas si lo usas (no podrías decir _‘Yo tuve una temporada en que me acostaba mucho con alguien_’ (o _'en que me acostaba con muchos'_... peor aún ) para describir una fase de bastante actividad sexual; la propia frase de Antpax es otro caso: no encaja con fluidez ahí). 

Total, que después de todo este rollo infame... ¿alguna sugerencia antes de que adopte fervientemente el anglicismo _‘tener sexo’_ que les soluciona la vida a los mexicanos? 

(Y una curiosidad morbosa: ¿soy la única que lleva toda la vida 'peleando' verbalmente con este asunto?)


----------



## swift

Hola:

Espero que este hilo no se convierta en un listado de expresiones.

"Acostarse con alguien" me parece una opción lo suficientemente normal. También podrías decir "tener ayuntamiento con alguien", pero ya sabrás a qué reacciones te atienes. 

La ventaja de "tener relaciones" es que no necesitas complemento. Yo sigo sin entender por qué hay que buscar un modo suavecito y neutral de hablar de algo tan natural como el coito.


----------



## AllegroModerato

¿Qué os parece el verbo "estar"?

_He estado con él/ella._

Es de uso frecuente y no es grosero.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo también me inclino por *acostarse con*, aunque el verbo incluya impropiamente aquellas cópulas (tan gratas) que no se practican en decúbito.


----------



## swift

AllegroModerato said:


> ¿Qué os parece el verbo "estar"?
> 
> _He estado con él/ella._
> 
> Es de uso frecuente y no es grosero.


Yo pensé en eso también, Allegro. Pero Realice nos dice que encuentra problemáticas las expresiones que necesitan de un complemento, como "acostarse *con alguien*" (no puede decir uno, por ejemplo, _en los últimos meses, Fulana se ha acostado poco_ ) y "estar *con alguien*" (¿este mes estuve dos veces por semana? ).

¿Ves por qué "tener relaciones" es de lo más práctico, además de "acostarse con alguien"?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Siempre me ha gustado *retozar*.


----------



## AllegroModerato

las cosas facilitas said:


> Siempre me ha gustado *retozar*.



Y a mí


----------



## swift

las cosas facilitas said:


> Siempre me ha gustado *retozar*.


Eso suena casi tan _tierno_ como dormir con _cobija de dos orejas_.


----------



## Pixidio

Por esta parte: 
Me acosté con, estuve con, me fui con. 
Y sí, yo puede decir que este mes he estado tres veces con fulano (¡¡¡son dos palabras más, no le busquemos la quinta pata al gato!!!)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En estas sábanas, si dices que *sales, estuviste saliendo o saliste una vez *con alguien, si en verdad en el paquete no se incluye el sexo, lo tienes que aclarar, de lo contrario nadie va a sobrentender que esa diversión estaba ausente. Costará que te crean, pero tendrás que hacer tu mejor esfuerzo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Aunque suene antiguo ¿qué os parece esta?

Folgar

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Para usar una forma neutra lo mejor es, por ejemplo, decir:

'Anoche *conocí* a Fulanita y la pasé muy bien.'

...y que cada uno lo entienda como prefiera. 


> *conocer.*
> (Del lat. _cognoscĕre_).
> *6.* tr. Tener relaciones sexuales con alguien.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lexinauta said:


> Para usar una forma neutra lo mejor es, por ejemplo, decir:
> 
> 'Anoche *conocí* a Fulanita y la pasé muy bien.'
> 
> ...y que cada uno lo entienda como prefiera.



¿Tú crees? 
_
Ayer conocí a tu hermana_


----------



## swift

Es cierto que el verbo conocer es una buena opción.

_He estado conociendo gente._

Lo raro es cuando alguien está conociendo a alguien desde hace seis meses.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Qué les parece "hacer uso de matrimonio"?


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> ¿Qué les parece "hacer uso de matrimonio"?



Magnífico. Iba a sugerir *procrear*, que es el fin último que se persigue, ¿no?


----------



## Lexinauta

_



Ayer conocí a tu hermana

Click to expand...

_No vas a negarme que 'conocer' es neutro, aunque anfibológico.
'Tengo muchas conocidas y pocas amigas.' 
'Hasta ahora, no tengo conocidos.' 

El contexto ayudaría.


----------



## swift

Bueno, y si dejás a alguien, ¿qué le decís? ¿A partir de ahora te desconozco?


----------



## Agró

*yacer**.* (Del lat. _iacēre_).

* 4.     * intr. Tener trato carnal con alguien.

Ahora bien, da una pereza conjugarlo...

¿Y "zumbar"? Últimamente se oye mucho y no me parece grosero.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> el fin último que se persigue, ¿no?


 
Según se mire. 
Sí, podría ser el último...


----------



## Lurrezko

Lexinauta said:


> No vas a negarme que 'conocer' es neutro, aunque anfibológico.
> 'Tengo muchas conocidas y pocas amigas.'
> 'Hasta ahora, no tengo conocidos.'
> 
> El contexto ayudaría.



Me encantan los verbos neutrales:
_
- ¿Qué tal el campamento, cariño?
- Muy bien, papá. No he parado de conocer a gente nueva desde que llegué. También he conocido a los chicos del otro colegio: son muchos, más de 50, los conocí a todos ayer. Hoy saldré con los monitores, pero nos acostaremos pronto.
_
Se me ponen los pelos de punta


----------



## la_machy

Encontrar una sola palabra o expresión que generalmente defina tener sexo con alguien, es imposible.
Todo depende de con quien estamos hablando, o qué matiz le queremos dar a la expresión.
En un contexto formal usaría 'relaciones sexuales'.
En el confesionario sería 'relaciones carnales'.
Si estoy hablando con una amiga, usaría 'tuve sexo/me acoplé/me acosté/dormí con X'. Obviamente, hablando entre amigas se utilizan expresiones más claridosas.
Y si quiero decir algo suavecito, cursi y de doble sentido, quizá diría que 'anoche XX y yo nos abrazamos' (_Inés del Alma Mía_. Isabel Allende). 
Sin embargo, concuerdo con Mirx, 'tener sexo' es para nosotros de lo más usual, al menos la expresión .


Saludos


----------



## duvija

Juaaaaaa, este hilo se volvió obviamente interesante. Por un lado están los retozones y por el otro los pesimistas que quieren saber de antemano qué decir cuando la cosa ya no funcione más...

Si acaso, voto por 'acostarme' (sí, aunque sea de pie).


----------



## la_machy

duvija said:


> ...
> Si acaso, voto por 'acostarme' (sí, aunque sea de pie).


Sí, o 'dormir' bien despiertos, ¿no? Jejeje.
Qué cada quien lo diga (o* lo* haga) como quiera. El hecho será el mismo, sin importar el nombre.
Me faltó esta...''*lo* hice/*lo* hago'/hacer*lo*''.



Saludos


----------



## Realice

Je, estupendas propuestas. Me inclino por el 'conocer' de Lexinauta: neutralidad máxima, y da un juego infinito 


Lexinauta said:


> 'Tengo muchas conocidas y pocas amigas.'


  

Algunas duditas, sin embargo:


swift said:


> dormir con _cobija de dos orejas_.


¿Ésta es una expresión costarricense? Me encanta 



Pixidio said:


> Por esta parte:
> Me acosté con, estuve con, me fui con.


Nunca había oído 'irse con' en este sentido. ¿Alguien me pone varios ejemplos distintos de uso con este significado?

(Quiero decir: si dices 'Me voy a ir con Fulano el sábado', ¿sirve y se entiende?)



Agró said:


> ¿Y "zumbar"? Últimamente se oye mucho y no me parece grosero.


Confesaré que éste tampoco lo había oído. ¿Es intransitivo o transitivo?



la_machy said:


> Y si quiero decir algo suavecito, cursi y de doble sentido, quizá diría que 'anoche XX y yo nos abrazamos'


Pero, si dices esto, ¿te entiende alguien?


----------



## la_machy

la_machy said:


> Y si quiero decir algo suavecito, cursi y de doble sentido, quizá diría que 'anoche XX y yo nos abrazamos'


 


Realice said:


> Pero, si dices esto, ¿te entiende alguien?


Con la adecuada entonación, o apropiado contexto, creeme que sí.


----------



## Agró

Realice said:


> Confesaré que éste tampoco lo había oído. ¿Es intransitivo o transitivo?


Transitivo (te zumbas a alguien) o con complemento de régimen (zumbas con alguien).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> Siempre me ha gustado *retozar*.



Como gustar, gustar ¿a quien no?

A la pregunta: Si un mozo o una moza dicen 'Estoy saliendo con ...' lo más probable es que quiera dar a entender y se entienda que se acuestan o tienen relaciones sexuales.
Lo de 'tener sexo' por 'tener relaciones sexuales' es como entender que 'tener boca' es 'comer'.
Olvidaba algo: En Canarias se dice 'cobijar' pero no lo he oído con esa acepción en ningún otro sitio.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Nadie consideró “hacer cuchi cuchi”?
 
_


----------



## cbrena

Tener suerte.

Si tienes esa suerte con frecuencia, la expresión no te vale.


----------



## Jaén

la_machy said:


> Todo depende de con quien estamos hablando, o qué matiz le queremos dar a la expresión.
> En un contexto formal usaría 'relaciones sexuales'.
> En el confesionario sería 'relaciones carnales'.
> Si estoy hablando con una amiga, usaría 'tuve sexo/me acoplé/me acosté/dormí con X'. Obviamente, hablando entre amigas se utilizan expresiones más claridosas.


 Concuerdo. 

Y si eastoy con los amigos, puedo decir que "fulana y yo estamos peinando el oso de raya enmedio".

En fin, que opciones no faltan, como verás.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> ¿Nadie consideró “hacer cuchi cuchi”?
> 
> _



Hasta este momento no. Ni tampoco 'jugar a papá y mamá'.
Siguiendo con los localismos, en Galicia se oye 'xuntar as barriguiñas'.

Por cierto ¿que tal fornicar? Aunque quizá resulte muy fuerte. Por eso mismo, en un colegio de señoritas, al recitar los Diez Mandamientos, decían "El sexto larán, larán".
Así que se puede optar entre el rudo "fornicar" y él delicado "larán, larán" en su forma verbal "laranear".


----------



## Lexinauta

El 'xuntar as barriguiñas' me recordó a alguien que conocí (en sentido no bíblico) que siempre aconsejaba, como remedio a todos los males, el 'sudor de pecho'.


----------



## Ushuaia

Una forma "neutral" que se escucha/escuchaba por acá es "tener relaciones" (sin aclarar que son sexuales). A mí siempre me pareció un eufemismo horrible, pero que se decía, se decía.


----------



## mirx

También voto por "acostarse", es de lo más neutral y natural. Al igual que en Argentina, en México también decimos "irse con", aunque tiene que haber un contexto de cachondeo primero para que funcione.

Dormir también es uno muy común.

¿Nadie se revuelca o empierna?


----------



## swift

Amigos:

Para goce y disfrute de todos vosotros, un hilo cuya existencia recordé hace un ratito.

Realice:

Lo de la cobija de dos orejas es una expresión que escuché alguna vez en boca de cierta señora, refiriéndose a su marido. Aconteció que me hallaba yo en una tarde fría cerca de la terraza de la mujer y, mientras esperaba a un amigo, soltó: ¡me hace falta mi cobijita de dos orejas!


----------



## Calambur

Creo que nadie ha recordado "la bestia de dos espaldas".

(Sí, sí, ya sé: no necesariamente.)


----------



## Lexinauta

> ¿Nadie se revuelca o empierna?


Sí, es cierto. Por aquí muchos dicen 'darse/pegarse un revolcón'.
Y, por mojigatería o en son de broma, algunos hablan de 'hacer la porquería'.


----------



## duvija

Hacer la porquería, me encanta. La bestia de dos espaldas, ni siquiera puedo imaginarme qué es. Es que la imaginación se pierde con los años...


----------



## Istriano

En España: quedar.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duvija said:


> Hacer la porquería, me encanta. La bestia de dos espaldas, ni siquiera puedo imaginarme qué es. Es que la imaginación se pierde con los años...



Por aquí, un chistero llamado Chiquito de la Calzada popularizó 'hacer la guarrerida española". Por supuesto en cada latitud cambia el calificativo de la "guarrerida".
Pero tanto "porquería" como "guarrerida" son dudosamente neutrales. Y lo de la bestia de dos espaldas, con o sin imaginación, tampoco es muy versallesco.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Aparte de todo lo ya dicho, está la expresión de _montárselo_ -que no montar, que también tiene connotaciones sexuales, pero quizás un poco menos neutras y algo machistas.

Un pequeño aporte en esta mañana del día de la Inmaculada Concepción.


----------



## Alma_mater

nos metimos a la cama/carro/motel
jugamos con nuestros cuerpos
fajamos
follamos 
pasamos la noche muy juntos...


----------



## Realice

Alma_mater said:


> nos metimos a la cama/carro/motel
> jugamos con nuestros cuerpos
> fajamos
> follamos
> pasamos la noche muy juntos...


¿De dónde eres, Alma Mater? ¿De México?

(Es que yo nunca había oído 'fajar' en con este significado)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Aunque suene antiguo ¿qué os parece esta?
> 
> Folgar
> 
> Saludos


Me encanta, pero no sé cuántos caballeros andantes y damiselas de hoy en día lo entenderían, pero el tener que explicarlo serviría para entrar en calor, muy útil para ustedes que están por entrar en el invierno (y aunque no hayan entrado ya están tiritando desde hace un rato). 
Saludos


----------



## Jaén

Realice said:


> ¿De dónde eres, Alma Mater? ¿De México?
> 
> (Es que yo nunca había oído 'fajar' en con este significado)


 En México, "fajar" significa "calentar los motores", es la fase anterior a "coger" (follar).


----------



## Vampiro

“Zangolotear”, es otra opción.
Y no hay que olvidar la clásica “copular”.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Encamarse o hacer un dúo de cama. 

Lo de 'zangolotear' me rompe los esquemas. Zangolotino es el muchacho que se quiere hacer pasar por un niño, y si es tan niño poco puede zangolotear. *
*


----------



## Vampiro

Me picó la curiosidad, Manuel, y fui a nuestro diccionario insigne.
Al parecer “zangolotear” (usado en son de broma en estas latitudes) sí tiene sentido como sinónimo de tener relaciones sexuales, por aquello del movimiento continuo y violento digo, porque la acepción 2 no me cuadra, ya que el movimiento sí tiene un propósito claro y definido.
Del DRAE:


*zangolotear.*
(De la onomat. _zangl_, del balanceo).
*1. *tr.coloq. Mover continua y violentamente algo. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *intr.coloq. Dicho de una persona: Moverse de una parte a otra sin concierto ni propósito.

 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Encamarse


Esa está de moda desde hace mucho, también en estos catres.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Me picó la curiosidad, Manuel, y fui a nuestro diccionario insigne.
> Al parecer “zangolotear” (usado en son de broma en estas latitudes) sí tiene sentido como sinónimo de tener relaciones sexuales, por aquello del movimiento continuo y violento digo, porque la acepción 2 no me cuadra, ya que el movimiento sí tiene un propósito claro y definido.
> Del DRAE:
> 
> 
> *zangolotear.*
> (De la onomat. _zangl_, del balanceo).
> *1. *tr.coloq. Mover continua y violentamente algo. U. t. c. prnl.
> *2. *intr.coloq. Dicho de una persona: Moverse de una parte a otra sin concierto ni propósito.
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> _



A título de prueba:

"¡¡Zangolotear!! Que frío (o calor) hace".
  Hummm, ... puede resultar. Y es de lo más neutral, tanto si es tr. como si es intr.


----------



## Calambur

Realice said:


> ....un verbo para aludir al hecho de ‘tener relaciones sexuales’ que suene suficientemente normal, sin resultar grosero.
> *¡Caramba, con las represiones! Parecería que no hay forma...*
> [...]
> Al final, el término más neutro que encuentro es el que menciona Antpax, _‘acostarse con’_. _[...]_
> *A mí también me parece bien. Lo de "tener relaciones" no me gusta, o mejor, no me da la idea cabal -salvo en contexto-.*
> Pero ‘acostarse con’ tiene el problema de que necesita obligatoriamente complemento,...
> *Por aquí solucionamos todo con un solo verbo, que no necesita complemento alguno: coger. No hay manera de que no se entienda y no hacen falta los circunstanciales; pero, claro, suena grosero.*​
> (Y una curiosidad morbosa: ¿soy la única que lleva toda la vida 'peleando' verbalmente con este asunto?)
> Supongo que no. Pero si uno se decide a perderles el miedo a las palabras, se acaba el problema.


 


Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por aquí, un chistero llamado Chiquito de la Calzada popularizó 'hacer la guarrerida española". Por supuesto en cada latitud cambia el calificativo de la "guarrerida".
> Pero tanto "porquería" como "guarrerida" son dudosamente neutrales.
> *Ese "Chiquito" no inventó nada, casi.*
> *Miren la estrofa final de "Hermana Marica", de Góngora:*
> 
> _*Porque algunas veces*_
> _*hacemos, yo y ella,*_
> _*las bellaquerías*_
> _*detrás de la puerta.*_
> 
> 
> Y lo de la bestia de dos espaldas, con o sin imaginación, tampoco es muy versallesco.
> *No será versallesco, pero creo que, entre otros, lo usaba Rabelais -me parece que era uno de los juegos de Gargantúa, pero no tengo a mano mis libros para constatarlo-. Como sea, a mí "jugar a la bestia de dos espaldas" me suena muy simpático.*
> 
> *Y para aquellos a quienes les anda fallando la imaginación, enlazo esta imagen (de más está decir -aunque me lo han preguntado por mensaje privado- que si la imaginación abunda pueden no quedar visibles las dos espaldas al mismo tiempo).*


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Me encanta, pero no sé cuántos caballeros andantes y damiselas de hoy en día lo entenderían, pero el tener que explicarlo serviría para entrar en calor, muy útil para ustedes que están por entrar en el invierno (y aunque no hayan entrado ya están tiritando desde hace un rato).
> Saludos



Con esa connotación de calor añadiría el hermoso *refocilarse*:
_
 refocilar.
(Del lat. refocillāre).
1. tr. Dicho propiamente de algo que calienta y da vigor: recrear (‖ alegrar). U. t. c. prnl.
2. prnl. Regodearse, recrearse en algo grosero.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calembour, 'guarrerida' parece obvio que es la forma en que Chiquito pronuncia 'guarrería'. Y 'bellaquería' picardía o ruindad, pero no una 'guarrada' salvo en sentido figurado. De todas formas Chiquito se sentiría muy honrado por una relación, por más que remota, con don Luis. 
En el Rincón de Boris a que nos remites hay escenas que dejan poco a la imaginación. La penúltima es un juego a cuatro espaldas y dieciseis patas, y la última una guarrería, literalmente.


----------



## Vampiro

“Ejerciendo los derechos”.
Por aquello de los amigos con derechos, tan de moda desde hace algún tiempo.
_


----------



## swift

Bueno, y si algunos son _de esos amantes a la antigua_: facer aleph.

Calambur: aquí va el dato.

Y algo que estaba reservando:


> En la Edad Media se dijo "facer aleph", al menos para el uso ilícito. En el Fuero de Brihuega dado por el arzobispo de Toledo don Rodrigo Jiménez de Rada hacia 1242: "Tot orne que fallare su mugier faciendo aleph con otro, si lo matare no pecha nada". El comentador Juan Catalina García entiende que tal expresión equivale a "haciendo aleve". Otros ven aquí una alusión a la figura cornúpeta de la letra hebrea aleph. Otros simplemente, creemos que se trata de sustituir con la letra lo que no se quiere nombrar; así: " En la ciudad de X" o "el señor X".
> 
> Reyes, Alfonso. De la traducción _in_ *Vasos comunicantes*, Revista de ACE Traductores. Nº 20, Otoño de 2001.
> 
> (El artículo de Reyes, a partir de la página 33, es de lo más provechoso.)
> 
> http://www.acett.org/documentos/vasos/vasos20.pdf


----------



## Zerimar

Pinairun said:


> Según se mire.
> Sí, podría ser el último...


 
Qué les parece la palabra "intimar".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Con esa connotación de calor añadiría el hermoso *refocilarse*:
> 
> _refocilar._
> _(Del lat. refocillāre)._
> _1. tr. Dicho propiamente de algo que calienta y da vigor: recrear (‖ alegrar). U. t. c. prnl._
> _2. prnl. Regodearse, recrearse en algo grosero._
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Está bien que hayas pegado el detalle del DRAE. Las veces que lo encontré, en el Quijote, por ejemplo, asumí que derechamente era "tener sexo", para usar el "anglicismo", y no busqué el verbo en un diccionario. El sentido era ese, sin duda, pero el matiz era otro, más apropiado al Siglo de Oro.


----------



## Pinairun

Istriano said:


> En España: quedar.


 
¿Quedar? 
Hasta donde yo sé, que no es mucho, la verdad, quedar con alguien no implica tener una relación sexual.

Se puede quedar con un grupo de amigos para tomar unas cañas o para ir al fútbol, por poner ejemplos. 

Y quedar con mamá, también, para ir a la modista.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> ¿Quedar?
> Hasta donde yo sé, que no es mucho, la verdad, quedar con alguien no implica tener una relación sexual.
> 
> Se puede quedar con un grupo de amigos para tomar unas cañas o para ir al fútbol, por poner ejemplos.
> 
> Y quedar con mamá, también, para ir a la modista.


O quedar patidifuso después de leer todo este hilo.

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> ¿Qué les parece "hacer uso de matrimonio"?



La dialéctica católica es mucho más espontánea y no se anda con tanta zarandaja. O bien *hacer uso de matrimonio* o bien *fornicar*, y aquí paz y después gloria (o no).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Qué hilo más entretenido... pero el quid de la cuestión no reside en la palabra que usemos, sino en la mayor o menor castidad de las orejas que la escuchen.

¿Suena tan mal decir, por ejemplo, "yo me tiré a Rafael durante años antes de descubrir que donde tenía que tirarlo era a la basura"?

Yo creo que no; pero si me oye mi madre me mata.


----------



## duvija

Bamo, bamo, que todo semo unoh inteletuales compatriotah acá...


----------



## Realice

Pinairun said:


> ¿Quedar?





Pinairun said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, que no es mucho, la verdad, quedar con alguien no implica tener una relación sexual.


Creo que por eso está el iconito con el guiño, Pina . _'Quedé con Fulanita el sábado'_. Parecido a la ironía de Adolfo con lo que la gente va a deducir si usas la expresión 'salir con alguien'.




			
				Calambur said:
			
		

> *Por aquí solucionamos todo con un solo verbo, que no necesita complemento alguno: coger. No hay manera de que no se entienda y no hacen falta los circunstanciales; pero, claro, suena grosero.*


Por aquí hacemos lo mismo con el verbo 'follar'. Pero pasa lo mismo. Y, si en vez de _'follé con Fulano'_ dices _'me follé a Fulano'_, entonces se añade el matiz despectivo/ponemoños que suele acompañar a la expresión 'tirarse a alguien'.




			
				Calambur said:
			
		

> si uno se decide a perderles el miedo a las palabras, se acaba el problema


Cierto, Calambur. Pero si mi abuela tuviera ruedas, sería un motocarro. Y una no decide sobre los miedos/reparos ajenos.

P.D. Gracias, swift, por el link al otro hilo. Lo he disfrutado mucho


----------



## Pinairun

Realice said:


> Creo que por eso está el iconito con el guiño, Pina . _'Quedé con Fulanita el sábado'_. Parecido a la ironía de Adolfo con lo que la gente va a deducir si usas la expresión 'salir con alguien'.
> .




Jo, no salgo de pardilla.

Acabo de descubrir que en Cuba dicen "templar", templar con. ¿Alguien más?


----------



## Colchonero

Realice said:


> Por aquí hacemos lo mismo con el verbo 'follar'. Pero pasa lo mismo. Y, si en vez de _'follé con Fulano'_ dices _'me follé a Fulano'_, entonces se añade el matiz despectivo/ponemoños que suele acompañar a la expresión 'tirarse a alguien'.
> 
> Con esto no estoy de acuerdo. *Follar* es, en mi opinión, una bellísima palabra. Está en el Poema del Cid: folgar, holgar, ceder, abandonarse, dejarse ir. Ya sé que la grosería está en el uso, en la entonación o en el sentido que se le quiera dar, pero eso ocurre con muchos otros términos.
> 
> Por cierto, de entre todos los que he leído en este hilo el de _tener suerte _me parece de una ternura insuperable. Insólito pero tierno. _Ayer tuvimos suerte dos veces. _
> 
> PD: ¿Ponemoños? Precioso, nunca lo había escuchado.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Por cierto, de entre todos los que he leído en este hilo el de _tener suerte _me parece de una ternura insuperable. Insólito pero tierno. _Ayer tuvimos suerte dos veces. _



Como autora del_ tener suerte_, me siento abrumada por este comentario , pero no obstante, les deseo a todos ¡que tengan suerte esta noche!


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Como autora del_ tener suerte_, me siento abrumada por este comentario , pero no obstante, les deseo a todos ¡que tengan suerte esta noche!


 

Pero si lo que he dicho es que me parece tiernísimo... Que me ha parecido estupendo, vaya.


----------



## 涼宮

Aquí en Venezuela hay varias expresiones tales com ''hacer chaka chaka'' o ''hacer ñakañaka'' pero son tan obvias como decir jugar al papá y la mamá. Otra forma que es relativamente común y graciosa es entre adultos que ya tienen un hijo entonces para decir disimuladamente que tendrán relaciones dicen '' hagamos otro hermanito''. Claro está que es una expresión obvia excepto para un niño.

Otras formas que conozco de decir tener relaciones son:

1)fifar
2)culear
3)hacer ñiqui ñiqui (fue hecho por el juego los sims)
4)Ponerle pancho al niño
5)Escribirle a la cigüeña(Personalmente esta me encanta: ayer le escribi a la cigüeña, no hay complemento jajaja)
6)joder (Esta la he oído más o menos común, fulanito y yo jodimos ayer)
7)Echarle queso al taco
8)Comerse un pollito
9)Meter el camarón a la olla
10)Cuchiplanchar
11)pelear al zorro

 Son las que recuerdo y otras que encontré por allí


----------



## turi

Bienvenido al club, vampiro...¿que tal "Siesta con guarnición?

Saludos, t.


----------



## Realice

Colchonero said:


> Con esto no estoy de acuerdo. *Follar* es, en mi opinión, una bellísima palabra. Está en el Poema del Cid: folgar, holgar, ceder, abandonarse, dejarse ir. Ya sé que la grosería está en el uso, en la entonación o en el sentido que se le quiera dar, pero eso ocurre con muchos otros términos.


Entonces, ¿'follar' viene de 'folgar'? Primera vez que se me ocurre la idea. Será porque 'follar' suena un poco bestia y 'folgar' suena tan Arcipreste de Hita... 




Colchonero said:


> PD: ¿Ponemoños? Precioso, nunca lo había escuchado.


Yo puede que tampoco. Yo lo transformo en adjetivo porque me encanta la expresión 'ponerse moños', y así puedo usarla más 



涼宮 said:


> 6)joder (Esta la he oído más o menos común, fulanito y yo jodimos ayer)


Es curioso que, en España, este verbo ha cedido prácticamente todo el terreno al significado de 'molestar, fastidiar'. Ya prácticamente no se usa habitualmente para designar las relaciones sexuales.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que el tema originador de esta discusión ha sido más que suficientemente debatido, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

